# Superbowl HD is ON!



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Couldn't sleep so turned on tv. Superbowl HD feed is on channel 240. I can see it on both my 811 and 921, Don't know about 250, but those getting east coast feed can sleep until the Superbowl.


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

What channel will the Superbowl be on HD in the Philadephia area?


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

Does anyone know when Local HD will be launch in the Philadelphia area?


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

garys said:


> Couldn't sleep so turned on tv. Superbowl HD feed is on channel 240. I can see it on both my 811 and 921, Don't know about 250, but those getting east coast feed can sleep until the Superbowl.


I just looked and see don't see either channel on my 921.

:nono::nono:


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

CH. 250 is on in Chicago. HOORAY! And thank you, Echostar.


----------



## terfmop (Sep 28, 2004)

I have New York distants......neither channel is on for me


----------



## technoguy (Sep 11, 2005)

terfmop said:


> I have New York distants......neither channel is on for me


I 'm on the same boat with you. :nono:


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

anthonyi said:


> What channel will the Superbowl be on HD in the Philadephia area?


I would assume 240 in Phily.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Yeah, it is on 240 here in the Philadelphia Market.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

I live by toledo and im not getting it.


----------



## jjmd (May 14, 2002)

It is on my 921 and 811 here in the outskirts of the SF area, channel 240 KABC out of LA.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm in L.A. and have an 811 & 921 and I'm getting it on channel 250, not 240.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

jjmd said:


> It is on my 921 and 811 here in the outskirts of the SF area, channel 240 KABC out of LA.


Thought was on 250 on west coast?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

250 is KABC, and it showed up yesterday, for me. Just moved to the LA area and I have to get a dish pointed at 148 according to them, to see a few of the other channels. Installing the DISH1000 today and will see what happens then.


----------



## PittsbuRgh R (Jan 22, 2005)

garys said:


> Couldn't sleep so turned on tv. Superbowl HD feed is on channel 240. I can see it on both my 811 and 921, Don't know about 250, but those getting east coast feed can sleep until the Superbowl.


I also have channel 240 in the Pittsburgh area (Go Steelers!!!)


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Watching the Nicks-Rocket game on 250 now. Comparing it to OTA here in Houston, the OTA broadcast looks sharper.


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

Yep! 250 has been turned on for the SF Bay Area.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

240 is on in Raleigh... A bird's eye comparison with my local WTVD-11 HD station and both look pretty much the same to my eyes, even down to the same volume level on the 5.1 surround sound.

The only thing that jumps out at me...

The bottom right corner where the "abcHD" logo is supposed to be... it is cutoff on both feeds.

My local station OTA shows "abcH" and the 'D' is completely off the side of the screen... while the WABC feed from Dish shows a little bit of the 'D' so it looks like "abcHI" or something like that.

Other than the slight screen shift evident there, they look to be of comparable resolution and compression levels.

I'll compare more when the SuperBowl comes on... right now just the Knicks/Rockets game to compare.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

terfmop said:


> I have New York distants......neither channel is on for me


That is ridiculous that they won't let distants subscribers have the HD feeds today. If they have distants, that means they qualify for it. If you had Directv, you'd be getting it.


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Link said:


> That is ridiculous that they won't let distants subscribers have the HD feeds today. If they have distants, that means they qualify for it. If you had Directv, you'd be getting it.


I'm in the Virgin Islands and qualify for distants without HD superbowl feed today.
It never ceases to amaze me how E* finds new ways to screw their subscribers here.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

HDMe said:


> 240 is on in Raleigh... A bird's eye comparison with my local WTVD-11 HD station and both look pretty much the same to my eyes, even down to the same volume level on the 5.1 surround sound.
> 
> The only thing that jumps out at me...
> 
> ...


Is your receiver stretching the image? I have the entire HD logo with double yellow lines (part of graphic) as well.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Link said:


> That is ridiculous that they won't let distants subscribers have the HD feeds today.


The FCC rules for HD distants is different from the rules for SD distants.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

STXJim said:


> I'm in the Virgin Islands and qualify for distants without HD superbowl feed today.
> It never ceases to amaze me how E* finds new ways to screw their subscribers here.


What's really amazing is that it's your ignorance of the rules that make you blame Dish when Dish isn't to blame. The reasons have been explained in many previous posts, but you haven't bothered to read them. Find them. Read them. Then apologize to Dish.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Got 250 in SoCal on my 921. Don't really see a difference between OTA and the Dish HD but I will be looking closer as the game goes.


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

garys said:


> Is your receiver stretching the image? I have the entire HD logo with double yellow lines (part of graphic) as well.


On my set I can see the whole ABC HD logo but it is right at the edge of the screen. I toggled thru the different aspect ratios and it just gets worse (my default is "normal"). Something just doesn't seem to be getting transmitted correctly.

I will go check my other HD set to see if it is a scaler issue or Dish issue.

I am viewing Ch 250 KABC.

Updated: Everything looks good now on both sets.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

the HD logo on both my OTA and 250 are clipped a bit in normal. This is at 1080. Have not tried 720p.. guess i should.


----------



## faheetah (Jan 13, 2005)

GeeWhiz1 said:


> Yep! 250 has been turned on for the SF Bay Area.


Do you have to subscribe to locals to get the feed in the Bay Area?


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Alpaca Bill said:


> On my set I can see the whole ABC HD logo but it is right at the edge of the screen. I toggled thru the different aspect ratios and it just gets worse (my default is "normal"). Something just doesn't seem to be getting transmitted correctly.
> 
> I will go check my other HD set to see if it is a scaler issue or Dish issue.
> 
> I am viewing Ch 250 KABC.


It's overscan on your display. On my HD LCD and plamsa displays, the ABC HD logo is completely displayed with a lot of picture between the logo and right edge of the screen. And it's identical for ABC OTA and Dish's channel 250.

I don't know what kind of display you have, but CRTs tend to have a lot of overscan. LCD and plasma have much less overscan.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

garys said:


> Is your receiver stretching the image? I have the entire HD logo with double yellow lines (part of graphic) as well.


I perhaps should have mentioned that I have a CRT projection TV and am using 1080i resolution output. If I switched to 720p, which is what ABC is doing natively, it might fix the clipped logo.

I can shift my screen left or right and get the whole logo, but then other programs end up being cutoff on the lefthand side.... Overscan is a tricky thing to balance!

I wasn't so much reporting a problem as just noticing that without any adjustment from me, the two ABC stations were showing their logo slightly offset from each other.

Oh, and now that the football pregame stuff is on... I notice that I see the entire abcHD logo now as the banner has changed and it is not on the edge of the screen anymore.

Just a quirky thing!


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

faheetah said:


> Do you have to subscribe to locals to get the feed in the Bay Area?


I subscribe to the SD locals, but not the HD LiL. I do have the HD pack (the old basic one) and get the CBS HD feed. The ABC feed was just turned on. I didn't have to do anything.


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

HDMe said:


> I perhaps should have mentioned that I have a CRT projection TV and am using 1080i resolution output. If I switched to 720p, which is what ABC is doing natively, it might fix the clipped logo.
> 
> I can shift my screen left or right and get the whole logo, but then other programs end up being cutoff on the lefthand side.... Overscan is a tricky thing to balance!
> 
> ...


Well, it may be the fault of our type of tvs, but, the ota from the local ABC affiliate is the only one that it happens on for me.All the other stuff on all the other hd broadcasts lines up just fine.So, I ain't touchin' nothin'.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

John W said:


> Well, it may be the fault of our type of tvs, but, the ota from the local ABC affiliate is the only one that it happens on for me.All the other stuff on all the other hd broadcasts lines up just fine.So, I ain't touchin' nothin'.


Agreed!

I used a few different HD channels to "center" my image so that the channels I watch most are the best + allowances for things like the Voom HDNews channel and ESPNHD bottom bars.... and then I just live with everything else, since most of the time its not a big deal and most of what I want to see is completely on the screen with no problems.

Only time I violated this was once I accidentally reset my box and lost the centering settings and had to readjust it again!


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

Jerry G said:


> What's really amazing is that it's your ignorance of the rules that make you blame Dish when Dish isn't to blame. The reasons have been explained in many previous posts, but you haven't bothered to read them. Find them. Read them. Then apologize to Dish.


And I'm sure that you read and understand every rule or regulation that governs everything you own or operate.:sure: 
It's uncalled for responses like yours is why I stopped visiting this forum for two years.
The only thing that I'm ignorant of is thinking/hoping that things had changed at DBSTalk.
Looks like it's *SSDD* or should say year.:bang 
Hope you feel better.


----------



## Mark06111 (Jan 31, 2006)

I was a E* customer until I moved a bit over a year ago. Waited until recently to get back to it and found that MPEG4 with the new receivers were close by. So I waited until 2/1 to order dish and the 622. Doesn't install until 2/25 unfortunately. I'm in the Hartford/Springfield market - no HD locals yet anyway. For the time being I'm OTA using a Terk directional mounted in the attic at about 21 miles from the feed. Signal 75-80%, awesome. Fortunatley I don' t need to worry about distants - at least not for any reason I can think of now.

Enjoy the bowl!


----------

